# Is there a treatment for Social Anxiety really?



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi

I just wanted to know if there is a treatment

is there?


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

Cognitive behavioral therapy is a treatment. theres also meds and theres always jumping out of a plane or getting in cage fights to train your brain to fear what it really should fear instead of the petty stuff. good luck!


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

There area lot of treatment options for Social Anxiety.
You have to experiment and find what works for you the best.

I personally leaning towards herbal options with some therapy also. I've tried medication and I hated it.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

The only 100% cures seem to be medication. A couple people here have reported finding salvation in wonder drugs and experimental cocktail combos. There's also something called "deep brain stimulation".

I'm not a fan of therapy. In ten to twenty year I think therapy will be viewed as primitive witchcraft. We're increasingly learning more about the brain and soon it will be mapped and cures that are inconceivable today will surface that bring an end to social anxiety and all mental disorders overnight. We're on the verge of a revolution.


----------



## everettlle7 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Help for anxiety*

'Being in Him' Christian relaxation and Meditation on Scripture is a good choice for helping with anxiety and panic attacks, you can visit them at http://www.beinginhim.net and http://www.christianmeditation.ws


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know

I can't get medicated and can't do therapy all of this because of the money

I don't know if there are any other options


----------



## Arfmoo (Mar 3, 2010)

Sadly there isn't alot you can do without money, I'm in the same boat.
Some people swear by books though, which you could possibly find at the library. I know I'm going to try. "The Shyness And Social Anxiety Workbook" seems to be a highly recommended book, and I've seen some more books in the self help area of the forum.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

drealm said:


> I'm not a fan of therapy. In ten to twenty year I think therapy will be viewed as primitive witchcraft. We're increasingly learning more about the brain and soon it will be mapped and cures that are inconceivable today will surface that bring an end to social anxiety and all mental disorders overnight. We're on the verge of a revolution.


I'm afraid that will never happen. BIG PHARMA wants your money, they don't want to give you a "cure", because the money is in the illness.


----------



## a2f (Apr 17, 2010)

podizzle said:


> Cognitive behavioral therapy is a treatment. theres also meds and *theres always jumping out of a plane or getting in cage fights to train your brain to fear what it really should fear instead of the petty stuff*. good luck!


excellent point


----------



## buddyfed (Mar 26, 2010)

Supposedly anxiety is one of the more "curable" mental illnesses. CBT is supposed to be highly effective if you have a therapist who knows it well and understands anxiety-- and if you can stay the course. I'm in the process of CBT audio series by Dr. Richards, it was $269 but if it works then it is well worth the money. The reviews are pretty good. I've tried several medications, but the problem I have with those is that you likely would have to remain on them for the rest of your life.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

ha! buddyfed Im going through the tapes too....They are good but my god does he talk slow, but i guess thats the point....Im also about to going a social anxiety group to get the behavior part of it down...I think thats gonna be a huge and important step. 

and yes I believe social anxiety is 100% curable. I also believe CBT is the best way....but you gotta do a lot of work by yourself so if you dont put the effort than you'll keep having anxiety.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I have been doing DBT therapy with my therapist and it has been doing wonders. I am totally off medication and I am getting a lot better._


----------



## lcalvin (May 5, 2010)

Ever since I found out I was seriously suffering from my anxiety problems- I tried to manage it all in a natural way. Been taking self help classes, eating well, and yes- exercise helps a lot too. A friend also admitted to being clinically diagnosed of her anxiety disorder and suggested I check this website that could help me about going all "natural". At first I was apprehensive. But according to her, she has stopped taking the medications ever since her sessions and although I was apprehensive at first- I must say it has tremendously help my attacks as well-
http://00c789ihy-fubpbbimwajqqqc1.hop.clickbank.net/

check it when you can too.



ayyak said:


> Hi
> 
> I just wanted to know if there is a treatment
> 
> is there?


----------

